# 2001 JD Sabre



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

Here I am back to the forums. Seems like I go through this every year. I have a 2001 JD Sabre. I got it started, drove it up to the house. I noticed mice had a nest on the engine so I took off the engine cover, cleaned it out. Last year I had a problem with a loose spark plug, I wanted to take it out and check it, but it just spins. I decided to leave it be for now, since I already had it started. I put everything back together, turned the key and nothing. One time the starter turned a little, but then nothing. I thought the battery was gone, so I got a new one. Still nothing. I don't know what else to do. The wires are not frayed and they are connected. I may have shorted something but I'm not sure. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Rick


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Rick,

Welcome back. 

Spark plug spinning? Threads stripped? I think you can install a threaded insert for spark plugs to provide new threads. *Can anyone confirm this?* I did this on a Jeep with an aluminum head and it worked fine.

Sounds to me like you have a safety switch problem that prevents cranking. Start with the seat switch. Jumper it and see if it will crank.


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, with the loose plug that has already been fitted with a threaded insert and all the other problems that it already has, it may be time to just start over. I've already tied together the safety switch. I can check the fuse but I don't know anymore. Feels like putting band aid on shotgun wound.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

First, it's NOT actually a John Deere.....It was made by Scotts,for the Tractor Supply,Lowes,and Home Depot stores.
Very bottom-line,and noted for problems.
Best thing to do ,is find a reliable tractor,as JD has few,if any parts,anymore.
You might find them under the Scott's brand,still.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Tying the safety switch does not assure you that the contacts are making a connection, try jumpering the connection.


----------

